# Worms in planted tank without fish... normal?



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

Hi,

Just wondering, I haven't put any fish into my tank as it is undergoing cycling process.. but I notice there are already some worms in it.. so far i notice 2 types:

1. tiny white planarias
2. wiggling round white worms swimming around in the water

Is this normal? Or is it a sign of bad setup? Thanks.


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

give us details about the tank and current contents. such as substrate and where your water comes from.


----------



## astrosag (Sep 3, 2010)

Though I can't say for sure if its normal (meaning if they're inevitable even under ideal conditions), its also not likely a big deal. It usually doesn't mean anything bad.

I had a tank that I let sit there for a couple of weeks with water (cycling and fix filter) and like yours it was full of worms and small white critters. A huge water change and then introduced the fish and they're gone.

Just perform a water change a day or so before you put your fish in. The remaining few will be happily gulped up by your fish. 

A lot of people have had them at some point.


----------



## oscarsx (Mar 15, 2011)

Yeap I'm going through the same thing right now, not a big deal.. once my tank is done cycling I'll add some fish and let them handle it.


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

Ok, I have ADA substrate. 10 gal. 1 anubias. 1 java fern. and another 3 more plants that i don't know their name. Been cycling for a week now. water came from tap. treated it with anti chlorine. No CO2 atm. that's about it. 

I noticed 1 wiggling in the tank, so i decided to pour anti parasite.. then MORE APPEARS!! :icon_eek: then now, all seems to drop and bury themselves in the soil... hm..

I tried to find Fenbendazole from nearby pet shop.. but not available though. 
But I think I want to try biological cure - fish that eats planaria? does gourami eat them?


----------



## Hillaro (May 23, 2011)

Have you washed your tank before putting al those stuff in it ?
And is it a salt water tank or sweet?


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

Yep I washed the tank.. with soap.. and rinsed many times... its a freshwater tank.


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

oscarsx said:


> Yeap I'm going through the same thing right now, not a big deal.. once my tank is done cycling I'll add some fish and let them handle it.


Ok.. good to know others are also having worms in their tank.. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Jerrayy (Mar 16, 2011)

doncityz said:


> Yep I washed the tank.. with soap.. and rinsed many times... its a freshwater tank.


you're not supposed to wash it with soap.
vinegar only


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

Jerrayy said:


> you're not supposed to wash it with soap.
> vinegar only


THANKS.!. i didn't know that. Anyway, back to topic - the wiggly worms... im thinking to get Gyrinocheilus aymonieri (Chinese Algae Eater).. i read in another forum that the fish will eat the planaria. These fishes are very hardy right?


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

they probably came in from one of the plants....I'd just be patient and see if my fish eat it/


----------



## mindy (Dec 22, 2010)

i had them as well when i was cycling my tank. when i added the fish the worms disappeared. i wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

Yeah I just had this same ordeal with my 10G. Nothing in there and yet out come those annoying white thin wigly worms that just float around in the water. Tried a few different things to kill them and just gave up. Right now its empty minus two plants and a piece of driftwood and Fluval shrimp stratum. I think they have either mostly dissapeared or went into the soil.

I plan on putting in shirmp sometime soonish hopefully.


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

Ok, I managed to capture a clear video of the worm.. sometimes these worms are swimming in the water doing spiral swim .. but when they hit the glass wall, they stick to it and start to slither around (see video below).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7g2-ynPRzrw

Anyway, I just did a 50% wc, and bought an algae eater (i believe it is the SAE).. hope he will be ok and help to eat the worm.


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

GDP said:


> Yeah I just had this same ordeal with my 10G. Nothing in there and yet out come those annoying white thin wigly worms that just float around in the water. Tried a few different things to kill them and just gave up. Right now its empty minus two plants and a piece of driftwood and Fluval shrimp stratum. I think they have either mostly dissapeared or went into the soil.
> 
> I plan on putting in shirmp sometime soonish hopefully.


Is shrimp a hardy fauna? What do they eat? What type of shrimp to get for beginner? I kinda like shrimp too. but went to lfs, and there are so many types I don't know which to choose.


----------



## EMH (May 1, 2015)

I started my 13gallon tank 16 days ago , i set the gravel and plants put som liquid bacteria and put my shrimps the next day 
everything was good .. my shrimps eating and healthy.
my plants thriving
i add more water every few days
and do 20% water change weekly
few days ago i noticed seed shrimp, fresh water limpet and diatom algae .. did a water change yesterday and added some fertilizer.. and today my diatom algae is worse and bingo " a nematode 1" or less "
I tried reducing photoperiod and doing less frequent feeding but no use

I thought of getting 2 ottos , 2 male guppies, 2 amano shrimps , and a nerite snail
to help fix my problem with algae and these hichhikers
does anyone recommend me of something else


----------

